# 4 week old tank, cycling stalled help!



## Fishtanknewb (May 3, 2017)

Hello all, 
Please am really desperate for some advice!! I have a 75 litre tank, which was set up over 4 weeks ago, At first i used Quick start and started feeding the tank with fish food. However this made no ammonia whatsoever. So i dosed the tank in the second week with pure ammonia, up to 3ppm. At first there was a raise of nitrate to 10, and then ammonia dropped to 1ppm. We then redosed to 3ppm ammonia. Here is my problem now. Its stalled. last weekend i did a 20% water change and the ammonia levels have stayed at 3ppm. I have no nitrite or nitrate reading at all. Temp. 28 degrees celcius. Salinity 1.024, Tank it aerated and filter is functioning well, water is clear.

4 weeks on, whats going on, what do you suggest? the readings just dont seem to be changing..

many thanks!


----------

